# WinCC <> PCS7



## Lipperlandstern (18 Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen.

Bei unseren Anlagen setzen wir schon mal ein Visualisierungssystem ein. Meist WinCC oder Intouch.

Jetzt kam gestern ein Kunde auf uns zu und wollte für seine in der Angebotsphase befindlichen Maschine ein PCS7-System haben.
Wir haben uns drauf geeinigt das nur die Visu auf dem PCS7 läuft. Die eigentliche Steuerungssoftware bleibt in der CPU (zur Zeit eine CPU414-2)



Jetzt mal ein paar blöde Fragen :

- wer setzt PCS7 ein und wofür ?
- was kostet der Spass ?
- was muss ich noch beachten wenn ich das System einsetze ?
- ist das System die Zukunft ? ( wurde unserem Kunden so verkauft....)
- wo liegen die Vorteile/Nachteile gegenüber  WinCC/InTouch ?
- kann man die Systeme (WinCC/InTouch/PCS7) überhaupt miteinander vergleichen ?


Freue mich auf Antworten... aber bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussion ala KOP/FUP/AWL....


----------



## winny-sps (18 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

PCS 7 ist das Leitsystem von Siemens.

Nur für die Visu ist das ganze ein paar Nummern zu groß.

http://www.automation.siemens.com/simatic/compact_info/html_00/simatic-pcs7.htm


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Oktober 2007)

winny-sps schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> PCS 7 ist das Leitsystem von Siemens.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Winny.

Das ist mir auch klar..... aber was soll ich machen wenn der Kunde es wünscht.... sein wunsch wäre auch gewesen die Handfunktionen über div. verteilte Stationen über PCS7 auszuführen.... davon hat er aber nach langer Diskussion abgesehen........

.... kannst Du mir den ein paar der Fragen beantworten ?


----------



## marlob (18 Oktober 2007)

- wer setzt PCS7 ein und wofür ?
PCS7 ist ein Leitsystem, welches oft in der Prozessindustrie eingesetzt wird.
Wir benutzen kein PCS7 sondern DeltaV, Yokogawa oder ABB Freelance darum kann ich dir zu
PCS7 wenig sagen

- was kostet der Spass ?
leider keine Ahnung, aber ein Siemens Vertreter sagte mir mal das der Break Even Point bei ca. 250 Loops liegt damit es sich rechnet

- was muss ich noch beachten wenn ich das System einsetze ?
kA

- ist das System die Zukunft ? ( wurde unserem Kunden so verkauft....)
Nein! Meine persönliche Meinung

- wo liegen die Vorteile/Nachteile gegenüber  WinCC/InTouch ?
- kann man die Systeme (WinCC/InTouch/PCS7) überhaupt miteinander vergleichen ?

zu beiden oberen Fragen: WinCC und Intouch sind SCADA Systeme. PCS7 ist ein Leitsystem wo WinCC eine Teilmenge von ist.


----------



## IBFS (18 Oktober 2007)

Du lieber Himmel, 

wollen wir den Unsinn mal zurechtrücken

PCS7 = WinCC + STEP7 + SCL - CFC - SFC (NICHT Graph) (KEIN AWL,FUP, KOP) + 
AS-OS-Transfer + FACEPLATE-Generatoren + speziell zugelassene S7-400!!- CPUs (nur für diese geht PCS7 überhaupt)

d.h PCS7 als WinCC pur ist sinnlos und rausgeschmissenes Geld, weil alle dann für teuer Geld gekauften Spezialcodegeneratoren nicht verwendbar sind.


Man hat nicht nur einen Ordner wie Quellen und Bausteine sonderen eine Art "Technologie"-Baum wo Anlagenteile geordnet sind. 

Es wird in weiten Teilen nicht programmiert, sondern projektiert. Codegeneratoren erstellen zugleich z.B. für einen Motor den Bausteinaufruf für die SPS und im selben Atemzug ein Faceplate auf der Visu.


Das alles hat mit WinCC oder ordinärem STEP7 absolut nichts zu tun!!!!

...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Oktober 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> Du lieber Himmel,
> 
> wollen wir den Unsinn mal zurechtrücken
> 
> ...


 


Tja.... da hatte unserer Kunde wohl einen guten Vertreter..... wie auch immer... aus der Nummer kommen wir nicht mehr raus... dazu kommt das das ganze Projekt über eine Projektfirma abgewickelt wird.........


----------



## Question_mark (19 Oktober 2007)

*Ich glaube, Du hast jetzt ein Problem ...*

Hallo,



			
				Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> aus der Nummer kommen wir nicht mehr raus...


Das Vergnügen hatte ich auch schon ein paar Mal, besonders im Zusammenhang mit Siemens nativen, technologischen und branchenspezifischen (welche Branche wohl ???) Lösungen. In vielen Fällen ist dies auch durchaus gerechtfertigt und eine Lösung, die dem Schlagwort "TIA" durchaus entspricht. Aber beim Palettenschubsen PCS7 einzusetzen, ist wohl wirklich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schiessen. Da hat ein ahnungsloser Vertriebsmensch wirklich eine Sternstunde gehabt  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Oktober 2007)

Nein.... ein Problem hab ich damit nicht... Ich ermittel grade den Mehrpreis und wenn wir den Auftrag bekommen wird der Projektteil vergeben.... Hast Du interesse ??????


----------



## maxi (19 Oktober 2007)

Ich habe mich erst in PCS7 eingearbeitet.
Es ist sehr praktisch in grossen Prozessen mit vielen ES`n und AS`n 
zusammen mit PLS rundet es sich wirklich sehr schön ab.


Ich vermute in grossen Produktionsbetrieben und Grossanlagen wirst du sicher nicht mehr um PCS7 herum kommen.
Gerade auch wegen Batch.

PCS7 ist zusmmen mit SCL auch ein sehr schönes Tool für Betriebsingeneure und Prozessingenuere. Sie müssen von der Steuerung selbst keinerlei Ahnung haben. Ich finde es so recht praktisch da sie wie schon gesagt mit PLS das System überwachen können ob die Phasen alle passen und sich selbst ihren Batch überlegen können. So könne die sich um den Ablauf der Anlage kümmern und der Meister / Ingeneuer sich voll und ganz um die Anlage kümmern. (So ersparen sich auch beide 40% ihrer Meetings, macht sich sehr schön wenn der Anteil der Aquise und Planung nicht so hoch ist).
Falls du sehr versiert bist und auch in die Bereiche kommst wo langsam grosse Prozesstechnik oder EMSR afängt sind PCS7 Kentnisse unumgänglich. Im normalen Automatisieungsbereich hingegen wirst du sie so gut wie nie benötigen. Für Paletierer sicher auch nie.


Ist so ein bisschen aus den Nähkästchen und über deine Frage hinaus geschossen. Aber direkter kann ich dir die Zusammenhänge nicht vermitteln.


----------

